

Test post please ignore - cperciva
http://www.example.com/nosuchurl.html 

======
cperciva
This article has the same URL as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8576165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8576165)
except with an extra trailing space. The resubmission detector should have
caught it.

~~~
minimaxir
The resubmission detector doesn't catch trailing slashes. It's not the most
robust thing.

